# Newbie---Getting First Tank...PLEASE HELP!



## ms_guy99 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi All!!
Get some *pc cause this is going to be long! (for only 2 questions)

Hubby and I decided to get our 2 boys an aquarium in their bedroom for Christmas. Before you start shaking your heads at us (like we are the people who get bunnies for Easter) they are 3y/o and 18 months...so it really is one of those Christmas presents parents are too ashamed to get for themselves so they either get it for the kids or get it the kids to give it to them! We aren't ashamed to have an aquarium---it's more of spending that much money on ourselves.

So...I digress...this all started when we saw our neighbor (who has what I would say may be a 30-40 gallon tank in her kitchen with about 2-3 fish) had a 1-3 gallon tank with Glofish in her daughters bedroom. Of course I thought this was a GREAT IDEA!! So I did what I do for things I am interested in...and started looking into it---doing some research...and was shocked to find out all those mini-tanks are too small for most fish!!! And especially to have multiples!! So...we started with getting a 10gallon...then after a while it seemed like bigger may be easier---so moved to a 20 gallon. But I noticed my estimated costs on my Excel spreadsheet were really adding up...not really for maintenance---but start up was killing me! As hubby said...I had moved beyond Christmas and had at least covered the next two birthdays!! Now--part of the reason was because I was hesitant to go to some big box Pet Store chain and get one of those kits I kept reading that leaked for so many people. So I decided to try other alternatives...Freecycle...Craigslist.. etc...etc.. Lucky me...there is a guy close by who tried to start a reef tank but didn't have the time to dedicate to it. Tomorrow...we will finally pick up our empty 38 gallon **and to think this started with a 1gal---then 10 gallon.. *** tank, that is only a few months old. In addition we are getting some pretty critical supplies---stand, Marineland Emperor 400 power filter, Tronic 200watt heater, etc. All for under $75. 

There is one issue....he does not have the hood. I thought that would not be that bad---but I have not been able to find a compatible one online. The tank size is 19.5 x 36 x 21.1. I would like to find one with a hinged top since I don't really have any place near by to place a top when doing cleanings, adding/removing water. Also I am hoping to have one that is timer compatible and will allow both white and blue light....still thinking about going for those GloFish... Does anyone have any suggestions?? Just as an FYI...DIY is not an option. There are just some things people in this household are not skilled at...and we don't even have the tools for!

That so far is my most critical issue. Once I get the tank will start my fishless cycling and hope we can have a a few fish in there by President's Day! 

Also...any suggestions for on where I can get fish to stock? I know that is down the road but I can start planning! Unfortunately I only have big box pet stores near me... There is one local pet store that I visited today. Reviews online were not the best...and the first thing my three year old said when we got through the front door was, "Mommy, what's that smell?". And trust me it was not said quietly! I gave the staff a sheepish grin and acted like nothing happened. It did smell pretty bad--I think it was all the hamsters, gerbils, mice, rats...lions, tigers and bears, Oh My! The people there were very friendly. But their fish selection was not the greatest---and the fish tanks didn't look the greatest--except for the large one up front which had a nice sign on it that said fish in tank were not for sale. Very few fish were colorful or pretty---except for the Goldfish--and we are not going in that direction!

Ok... enough for now! I am going to start compiling all my other questions---but getting a cover for this tank is crucial to me! 


~N


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What are tank dimensions length and width


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

ms_guy99 said:


> Hi All!!
> Get some *pc cause this is going to be long! (for only 2 questions)
> 
> Hubby and I decided to get our 2 boys an aquarium in their bedroom for Christmas. Before you start shaking your heads at us (like we are the people who get bunnies for Easter) they are 3y/o and 18 months...so it really is one of those Christmas presents parents are too ashamed to get for themselves so they either get it for the kids or get it the kids to give it to them! We aren't ashamed to have an aquarium---it's more of spending that much money on ourselves.
> ...


Hi MS guy
I can't see a 'WELCOME' under your post unless it's my eyes lol. which can be just clicked on when new posters join,so would like to say welcome to you & personally i'm glad you're doing a Fishless Cycle.
goldie


----------



## imteaz007 (Nov 14, 2012)

*w2
Welcome to Aquarium Forum


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome! 

To be honest the easiest hood with two bulbs would be found on ebay. Ill have to cheh measurements but you can get a two bulb fixture and also a glass canopy for decent price. Of course if the fish you get are not jumpers then a light with legs on it would do fine. The cost may be a bit high though so you need to think about whjat you can spend. Do you plan to go with live plants or not?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

You could start here for a hood: Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Marineland Fluorescent Aquarium Hoods

You could go all glass but a light can be difficult to find for them if you're under a strict budget.

Good to hear you're doing lots of research.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome, This is a post for those looking to buy a fish tank what I see and feel are fair prices....google glasscages and look under the aquarium in sidebar. Larry


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You're in a predicament as I can't find a tank that is 38 gallons OR matches the measurements you gave - closest I could find was 50 gallon, 36" x 18" x 19", or 65 gallon, 36" x 18" x 24" 

Are you sure it's not an old terrarium tank?

Bad news is - there's not going to be a standard hood that will fit your tank, you'll either have to cut one yourselves or go without.

Good news is - most light fixtures have adjustable legs to "perch" on the sides of the tank. I would suggest this one:
LED Freshwater Bright


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is what I'd do. Instead of buying a hood...why dont you make your own glass canopy.

Go get two pieces of glass cut to the dimensions you'll need. (any hardware should be able to do that for you) Essentially the length and width of the inside lip of the frame around the top of your tank MINUS however much space you need in the back to fit any equipment.

Glue a handle onto the front peice for your "lid", leave the second piece alone as the barrier between the water and your light fixture.

Voila, instant glass canopy. Should be fairly inexpensive, and not MUCH handiness required.

To make things simpler, just add these.

Plastic Backstrip

Canopy Hinge

Canopy Handle

The only expensive part will be the light fixture for a tank that size, i'm sure you could get away with a 30" fluorescent fixture to sit on the back glass. 

That fixture would work fine with a simple outlet timer you can buy almost anywhere.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

drbromiandufewd said:


> The only expensive part will be the light fixture for a tank that size, i'm sure you could get away with a 30" fluorescent fixture to sit on the back glass.


I agree with everything, except that you might want to block this fixture up off the glass top or heat buildup might melt the housing of the fixture. I had to do it when I ran a T8 over one of my old 10 gallons. Simple blocks of wood work just fine.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> I agree with everything, except that you might want to block this fixture up off the glass top or heat buildup might melt the housing of the fixture. I had to do it when I ran a T8 over one of my old 10 gallons. Simple blocks of wood work just fine.


Yeah I didnt think about that. I have a similar setup with my tank,(mine came with the tank) and the light is slightly elevated off the glass. But you are right blocks, shims, anything would do it.


----------



## ms_guy99 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks all.for the help. I went with the glass canopy option. Adding some small wooden blocks to raise the light off the glass!

Thanks!


----------

